# What are Chicken Merrylands?



## Chazad3 (Aug 22, 2005)

I was looking through some recipes on an Australian website and I found a recipe for Jerk Chicken Merrylands. It says in the recipe, *"You may need to ask your Butcher for Chicken Merrylands. If that cut is not available substitute chicken legs."*

I would like to know what that cut is like, how it is made, etc. as I have never heard of it before.

Thank you.


----------



## Constance (Aug 22, 2005)

I looked it up for you, Chaz...

CHICKEN MARYLAND - in Australia, refers to chicken leg with both thigh and drumstick attatched.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 22, 2005)

Constance is indeed correct, that is indeed what a chicken maryland is. 

As an additional note it is traditionally sold with the skin still on, though you can easily remove it yourself if yourself or the recipe calls for it.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 22, 2005)

as I come from that area (Maryland) we raise a lot of chicken here.  And grilled chicken "barbeques" are a summer norm.  As the market is for skinless boneless breasts, we are left with much leg and thigh meat.  So the typical summer grill afair is a leg/thigh section with bone and skin (gives you a great crunch and has a handle so no utensils are needed)  perfect for the picnic.  But only non USAers seem to call it that.  Also known as chicken quarters hind section.


----------



## Chazad3 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Thank you for the information*

The "Maryland Cut" was a term I had never heard, but I am very familiar with Whole Chicken Legs (skin on), or Chicken Quarters as I am used to seeing them labeled.

Thank you for the information. If you would like to see the recipe I was reading, here is the link.


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 22, 2005)

Merrylands is a suburb of Sydney but they certainly aren't known for their chicken production!! I always assumed Chicken Marylands were an American thing so I've learnt something.


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where you would buy these style of cuts from? Would places like Leonards, or coles, wollies, etc stock them?
Alternatively, would there be anything wrong with just cutting a whole chook into 4 parts to use? I would like something a bit more substantial than just chicken legs.


----------



## attie (Jun 25, 2008)

blake2101 said:


> Does anyone know where you would buy these style of cuts from? Would places like Leonards, or coles, wollies, etc stock them?
> Alternatively, would there be anything wrong with just cutting a whole chook into 4 parts to use? I would like something a bit more substantial than just chicken legs.


  Welcome Blake, gee! you've dragged this thread out of the archives, not to worry, all of the above should have those cuts


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow, I didnt even realise how dated this thread was. I just did a search for merrylands chicken and this site was one of my results.
Thanks for the tip. My mate reckons that if i give lenards notice they should be able to do it for me.
Nice, I'm gonna be having some awesome Jamaican Jerk Chicken come sunday night!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2008)

Just curious, is it that hard to find quarter pieces (leg and thigh still attached) where you are?


----------



## blake2101 (Jun 25, 2008)

Nowhere has them sitting in the shop window or anything. I'm sure if i asked, most places would be able to accomodate my needs.


----------



## archiduc (Jun 27, 2008)

Chazad3 said:


> I was looking through some recipes on an Australian website and I found a recipe for Jerk Chicken Merrylands. It says in the recipe, *"You may need to ask your Butcher for Chicken Merrylands. If that cut is not available substitute chicken legs."*
> 
> I would like to know what that cut is like, how it is made, etc. as I have never heard of it before.
> 
> Thank you.


 
Hi Chazad,
To me "Chicken Maryland" is a classic of American cooking, and nothing whatsoever to do with Australia or any cut of chicken.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------

